# Car rental insurance on the islands (i.e.Grand Cayman)



## rusty (Mar 14, 2006)

can anyone explain the insurance charges when renting a car in G.Cayman ?

3rd party liablity

Deductable LDW

Full coverage LDW

I was always under the assumption your own personal car insurance from home or even your home owners insurance covers all insurance requirements and you don't need to pay for extra coverage when renting in the islands.
I think these extra insurance charges when on island avoid you paying deductables if you have an accident. true ?

any guidance would help -


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 15, 2006)

Coverage is policy specific, some don't have any coverage, some have coverage within US and Canada only, others you need to add a rider to cover car rentals (like my own).

3rd party I assume is the liability portion
LDW = collision damages - either with a deductible or without

When on the island I use my gold card for coverage.


----------



## rusty (Mar 16, 2006)

*gold card*

Amex gold only covers LDW's and  not third party insurance.
Plus not all rental companies in GCayman will accept Amex.


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 17, 2006)

3rd party is usually inexpensive ie. $2.50/day, it's the LDW that costs alot.  I don't have Amex so can't comment.  I suggest you call your insurance company and ask if you're covered.


----------



## Carta (Mar 18, 2006)

I've been to GC twice. My wife and I were totally covered by our Allstate policy.Before we left for GC, we contacted out agent to let him know we were going. He recommened to lower our deductible to $100 instead of $500 for the 2 weeks we stayed there. When we returned home, we changed it back to $500 deductible. The actual cost was about $3 for the whole 2 weeks. I do this everytime I rent a car on vacation, no matter where we travel. Call your agent.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Mar 19, 2006)

rusty said:
			
		

> Amex gold only covers LDW's and not third party insurance.
> Plus not all rental companies in GCayman will accept Amex.


 
The Amex LDW waiver does not cover vehicles with a passenger capacity greater than 7.  So, if you rent a 9 passenger van, it won't work.  Amex offers a supplemental rental policy for $19.95 per rental (as long as the rental period isn't longer than 30 days) that does cover large vans.  I've enrolled in the program, and the policy automatically gets applied evey time I rent a car using my Amex Gold Card.  I understand that some folks may object to the cost, but the cost seems small to me, when compared to the cost of the rental.  Besides, for me, insurance is all about peace of mind.  This is all automatic, so my mind is at peace <smile>.


----------



## Htoo0 (Mar 20, 2006)

Carta said:
			
		

> I've been to GC twice. My wife and I were totally covered by our Allstate policy.Before we left for GC, we contacted out agent to let him know we were going. He recommened to lower our deductible to $100 instead of $500 for the 2 weeks we stayed there. When we returned home, we changed it back to $500 deductible. The actual cost was about $3 for the whole 2 weeks. I do this everytime I rent a car on vacation, no matter where we travel. Call your agent.



I'm very surprised to hear this and will be contacting my Allstate agent again.  He told me Allstate doesn't cover anything outside the U.S. and we travel to Cayman almost every year.  In fact, I've been told most U.S. companies don't cover other countries including Canada. In Cayman I use a credit card which provides coverage for the car and purchase the $1,200-1,500 deductable insurance to cover laibility.


----------

